# Night watch



## Pomo (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice one.........


----------



## Pomo (Aug 17, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one.........


Thank you Jeff!


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 17, 2019)

Love the composition and the light. Great stuff!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 17, 2019)

Great title.


----------



## Pomo (Aug 17, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Love the composition and the light. Great stuff!


Thanks for you comment, stapo49.

The image was shot under a difficult conditions at night. I used 1/13 sec shutter speed to get some quality.


----------



## Pomo (Aug 17, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great title.


I'm glad, you like it!


----------



## paigew (Aug 18, 2019)

Great shot [emoji192]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pomo (Aug 18, 2019)

paigew said:


> Great shot


Cheers!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2019)

Excellent image!


----------



## Pomo (Aug 18, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Excellent image!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 18, 2019)

You definitely captured the moment. A very nice shot.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 18, 2019)

I like the hint of stairs going down. Everything in this shot works perfectly together.


----------



## Pomo (Aug 19, 2019)

Grandpa Ron said:


> You definitely captured the moment. A very nice shot.


Thank you!


----------



## Pomo (Aug 19, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> I like the hint of stairs going down. Everything in this shot works perfectly together.


Hello Jeff. Thank you!

I did some postprocessing to remove few details, that do not work  (like cigarette butts and so on).


----------



## tenthumbs (Aug 21, 2019)

Your photographs always stand out among the very talented people on this forum.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 21, 2019)

Love the light and the balance!  The cat is perfect posing and location.


----------



## Pomo (Aug 22, 2019)

tenthumbs said:


> Your photographs always stand out among the very talented people on this forum.


I hope so, thank you!


----------



## Pomo (Aug 22, 2019)

CherylL said:


> Love the light and the balance! The cat is perfect posing and location.


Thank you CherylL!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 26, 2019)

My initial reaction was "crop it in a little."    Then as my eye went around the image, I saw everything in the frame was contributing to the excellent composition.   Well seen and captured.


----------



## Pomo (Aug 26, 2019)

The Barbarian said:


> My initial reaction was "crop it in a little." Then as my eye went around the image, I saw everything in the frame was contributing to the excellent composition. Well seen and captured.


I appreciate your comment, thank you!


----------

